# Generador de señal cuadrada con integrado TL494



## maikel (Dic 11, 2013)

Buenas noches compañeros es posible realizar un generador de señal cuadrada para excitar las ECUs automotrices con el integrado TL494, si tienen un diagrama con ese modulador les agradezco o si tienen uno mas sensillo mucho mejor.

Es para excitar las Ecus cono si fuera la señal del distribuidor y variar la frecuencia para comprobar su funcionamiento.

Espero su pronta respuesta compañeros ...


----------



## miguelus (Dic 11, 2013)

Buenos días.

Mejor si utilizas un 555, lo tendrás mucho más fácil 

En el Data Sheet vienen ejemplos y por el Foro también.

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2013)

Ver el archivo adjunto 5715
​


----------

